# IR Blaster cable



## ccrobins (Oct 31, 2005)

I need to buy an IR blaster cable for my tivo series 1 as the dog has managed to chew the ends off my current one (dont ask) apart from ebay which only has thenm available in US can anyone suggest where i might get one from ?

is it only a tivo ir blaster that will work or are there other options ?

Thanks


----------



## BrianHughes (Jan 21, 2001)

Try tivoheaven.co.uk, tivoland.com or pacelink.co.uk


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

Try phoning Customer Services. I got a free replacement last year.


----------



## ccrobins (Oct 31, 2005)

good tip - did you ask for it free or did they just give it ?

might as well give it a trty i suppose


----------

